

Zenefits Faces Shutdown in Utah for Giving Its Software Away for Free - ckelly
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/01/zenefits-utah/

======
gumby
We were kind of casually considering Zenefits (we have our own insurance
broker we are happy with and don't want to change) but this makes me want to
use them for the rest of our HR system.

I expect a lot more of these legal / lobbying group confrontations now that
Benefits, Tesla, Lyft, AirBnB etc have moved onto these regulated sectors.

I have some sympathy for the taxis and hotels in the Lyft/AirBnB cases. Taxis
are generally required to pick up any fare and deliver anywhere as long as
they can be paid. That can be scary, dangerous, or un lucrative. Lyft (and
those assholes Uber) cream skim this business, offering better & cheaper
service to a more lucrative subset.

Likewise AirBnB can provide a great service (I love it) but can mess up a
residential neighborhood.

The fix isn't banning them of course, nor is it fettering them with the same
stupid rules that favor the incumbent.

